# Here some for all Gun Owners



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

There's been a lot of junk emails on here and this one is no different.What amazed me was how many people believed all of them........their going to take our guns..........their going to tax our guns.......their going to ban hunting all together .........the list from obama/dem haters has been a long one this past year.lol


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

[their going to take our guns..........their going to tax our guns.......their going to ban hunting all together .........the list from obama/dem haters has been a long one this past year.lol[/QUOTE]

lol! yeah, gotta love the koolaid drinkers. ha ha! Cass Sunstein for Regulatory Czar! ha ha! yeah, more koolaid please. lol! Freegin Schlubs! ha ha!:beer: yeah, you're correct in my posted sarcasm. All Hail the Chosen One.


----------

